# Residenz Mandelgarten Deidesheim?



## ValHam (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone stay at this timeshare?  I have a chance to do a trade last week of November after a week in Prague?  Do you need a car ?  What side trips worthwhile?  Late November - would this be a good time to travel?  Any tours offered from resort.?  

Also - what would be the easiest way to get to Deidesheim Germany from Prague?  Thankyou


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2014)

There are a few reviews on TUG:  http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReview...sortGUID=78487e0b-cd4a-48c2-84dc-ad612122ad13


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 18, 2014)

Have done Eastern Europe (Prague and Krakow, Poland) 2 years in a row for the last 2 weeks of November. The first year was delightful - no snow, sunny days, loose coats. The second year a different friend joined me (who had looked at the prior years pictures) and thought I had lied about the dates. It SNOWED and was cold. 

Personally, I thought the first year seemed seasonally WARMER and the second year, was about right. Plan for snow, pack for snow and be happy if its warmer.


----------



## sheweeble (Aug 25, 2014)

You could fly from Prague to Frankfurt, and then rent a car or take the train.  There are a number of smaller airlines that fly just within Europe.  You could take the train from Prague to Frankfurt and then transfer on.  

I have not been in Europe that late in the year, but I would guess the average temperature would be 6 to maybe 10 for a high.  

You would definitely benefit from having your own car.  We have not been to this area(do have this timeshare booked for September 2015) but have been to other parts of Germany and Austria and a car is always the best option. 

You are in the heart of German wine country and on the German Wine Road.


----------

